# Georgia state tax question



## usagirl83 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello!..i worked in georgia from jan-may 2016 ( the immigrated to the UK June 1 2016)---I filed a 2350 this year for the foreign income extension for my federal taxes and now when i do my ga state taxes i have no clue whether i could be considered a non-resident and not claim my foreign income on my GA state return. I do remember though back when it was time to vote a filled out a form saying i was resident of GA so i could vote from overseas ( does that effect anything?) not sure lol..( calling the ga states tax dept has been useless lol) any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This page from the Georgia Dept of Revenue site may help: https://dor.georgia.gov/filing-residents-nonresidents-part-year-residents-and-military-personnel-faq

You may well be a part-year resident if you only worked from jan through may. But your voting status should not affect your tax status if you moved back to the UK in June.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

